# XOLO Q800 - Short Review



## ayush_chh (May 3, 2013)

I bought the XOLO Q800 by Lava Mobiles yesterday. Here is my experience  with the phone. You may also visit the Official page for Specs at below  link.

XOLO Q800 | XOLO

Starting with the review

*In the Box* 

*4.bp.blogspot.com/-qG2xO_r5kN0/UYPqg1kgk_I/AAAAAAAAAE4/SAcw_wUxXcE/s320/IMG_20130503_220209.jpg​ 

Clean premium packing by Xolo. You get a slide box.  The contents are as follows



Xolo Q800 Handset 
USB Charger 
Micro USB Data Cable 
In Ear phones 
Screen Guard (perfect fit) 
 
*Exterior Body*


**4.bp.blogspot.com/-NgBg7p4hZxk/UYPrO0m7IKI/AAAAAAAAAFM/RFneTGa7Sd8/s320/DSC_2392.jpg*​ **4.bp.blogspot.com/-HsV2pe9klBg/UYPq_JAjgPI/AAAAAAAAAFE/VglX51B0I90/s320/DSC_2391.jpg*​ 


 Perfect Size I would say. Fits easily in your palm and can be Operated  just by one hand. Body has a premium look. Very Well Built. NO CHEAP  LOOKS!!

*Display*
 Q800 comes with a 4.5" IPS Display. Screen looks good with Vibrant  Color. Very Crisp image reproduction. There is no noticeable distortion.  Brightness is too good.

*Camera*


**4.bp.blogspot.com/-V07FpBGoxUs/UYPr57Gpb-I/AAAAAAAAAFQ/1NT0SRodolk/s320/IMG_20130503_220235.jpg*​ 
**2.bp.blogspot.com/-5BCGVsMJl94/UYPsrZOwrqI/AAAAAAAAAFY/IMpfk5kqybY/s320/IMG_20130503_220304.jpg*​ 

 Both Primary and Secondary Camera are great. Superb image quality and  clarity. At least i am Happy with the performance.  [only primary cam  sample added above]

Video recording is awesome. Very clear even at low lighting conditions. 

*Audio*

Decent audio quality. Speakers are loud. I did not notice any  distortion. Stock Music player does not allow you do any tweaking. Ear  phones are Ok. Phone Clarity is good.

*Video*

Again, great video playback. HD videos played with no problem at all.  Only downside i found was that the videos were not so crisp (maybe i  felt that coz i compared it with the Xpeira phone i have). Decent enough  for average user.

*Touch* 

One thing that we all fear from a budget phone and that too from a 'Not  so famous' brand is touch. I have to say Xolo has taken care of all your  fears. The 5 point multi touch in this phone is very responsive. Just  like any high end phone (Xperia NXT, Galaxy series) would have. I am  very  much impressed with the touch response.

*AnTuTu Benchmark Results*

*4.bp.blogspot.com/-3kn0HgBeYxA/UYPvlcbjCjI/AAAAAAAAAFo/NODoOaLlYcU/s320/Screenshot_2013-05-03-21-55-23.png​ 
*2.bp.blogspot.com/-OI4X51nR6b8/UYPvnc47NGI/AAAAAAAAAFw/8Tf53x9jvXo/s320/Screenshot_2013-05-03-21-55-47.png​ 
*3.bp.blogspot.com/-kh-JkA3DrPY/UYPvqDCHBHI/AAAAAAAAAF4/sNS86-1Ywk8/s320/Screenshot_2013-05-03-21-56-03.png​ 
*3.bp.blogspot.com/-KcXfMLwm5jc/UYPvs7eHFCI/AAAAAAAAAGA/GVPioAGDDBk/s320/Screenshot_2013-05-03-21-56-11.png​ 
*2.bp.blogspot.com/-clDIr44OZcA/UYPvv0DfYTI/AAAAAAAAAGI/ctbSsrv9wtI/s320/Screenshot_2013-05-03-21-56-26.png​ 
*Z-Device Test *
*3.bp.blogspot.com/-9dqNwVcN_nk/UYPwG1O5gQI/AAAAAAAAAGQ/0KYQFGHA9IM/s320/Screenshot_2013-05-03-21-57-56.png​ 
*3.bp.blogspot.com/-OZwV012_pZM/UYPwK9xYdvI/AAAAAAAAAGY/D3o_1Q8GJeY/s320/Screenshot_2013-05-03-21-58-05.png​ * Closing Comments*

I have not used/tested all the  sensors(Accelerometer,Gyroscope,Magnetometer,Ambient light  sensor,Proximity sensor) as of now. Probably i might add later. Battery  is decent enough. Lasts for a day on average use. I have not tested the  device with Heavy games yet. But some general games that i tried (  Temple Run 2, Subway Surf, Zombie Highway) ran smoothly. I also  installed a lot of Live wallpapers (Magic Trees crashed every time  )

Now, if you ask me whether to go ahead with this phone or not. The answer is DEFINITELY YES.

For a mere 12499 INR, XOLO Q800 is a great package with no noticeable cons.

I would rate Xolo Q800 a *4 out of 5*.

Hope this helped!!


----------



## Shah (May 4, 2013)

Congrats, dude. Do you feel any lagging while using your Q800?


----------



## ayush_chh (May 4, 2013)

thanks shah. There was no Lag. Very smooth.


----------



## Shah (May 4, 2013)

ayush_chh said:


> thanks shah. There was no Lag. Very smooth.



Oh! I see... Don't forget to post a detailed review. Especially on the build quality.


----------



## saswat23 (May 4, 2013)

congrats
and how much did it cost??


----------



## ayush_chh (May 4, 2013)

Shah said:


> Oh! I see... Don't forget to post a detailed review. Especially on the build quality.



Build quality is good. Panel is made of plastic with metal lining covering all sides. very tightly fixed. no creaking sound or feel. please let me know if you need any more details.



saswat23 said:


> congrats
> and how much did it cost??



To be frank, i got a contact at Xolo office and hence got the Employee Discount. I paid 8600 INR.


----------



## quagmire (May 4, 2013)

saswat23 said:


> congrats
> and *how much did it cost??*



+1.

Nice review ayush_chh ..  Congos..
Please give more details about build quality (like materials used etc.).
Do install some 3D games like Dead Trigger, Riptide GP and comment on gaming.. Have high expectations 'coz of  PowerVR SGX544 GPU..
Some camera shots would help..
Do comment on battery performance..


----------



## ayush_chh (May 5, 2013)

quagmire said:


> +1.
> 
> Nice review ayush_chh ..  Congos..
> Please give more details about build quality (like materials used etc.).
> ...



the above shots of Box with contents are taken from the phone itself 

Dead Trigger - there is a game review of Xolo q800 in youtube, you may check that.
Riptide GP - installed and played. No Lag. Beautiful frame reproduction.

I am yet to do a test on Battery. But as mentioned above, it lasts easily for a day on avg use.


----------



## apurvgupta1 (May 5, 2013)

Many thanks for the review. Looking to buy this soon.


----------



## prvprv (May 6, 2013)

Congrats. Good review.
Does this phone support tv-out option to connect to a LCD TV?


----------



## ayush_chh (May 6, 2013)

prvprv said:


> Congrats. Good review.
> Does this phone support tv-out option to connect to a LCD TV?



Nope. Only output is Micro USB port and 3.5mm Audio jack. Apart from this it only has Volume Rocker and Power button on the body.


----------



## Jay1234 (May 8, 2013)

bro i am very much confused what to buy l9 or xolo q800 ? what is ua suggestion ???


----------



## Nerevarine (May 8, 2013)

You got it at an amazing price dude..
Post more gaming reviews and build quality..
Congrats !!!


----------



## shuhailnp (May 8, 2013)

Congrats !!!


----------



## rhitwick (May 8, 2013)

Very good review.
Did you root it?


----------



## apurvgupta1 (May 8, 2013)

Any lags in gaming, any heating issues etc.?


----------



## ZTR (May 14, 2013)

Does it play 1080p videos?


----------



## ayush_chh (May 14, 2013)

rhitwick said:


> Very good review.
> Did you root it?



Not Yet  Will give the phone sometime before i dirty my hand 



apurvgupta1 said:


> Any lags in gaming, any heating issues etc.?



Nope. Nothing. Gaming is Fun  Almost 2 weeks now



Jay1234 said:


> bro i am very much confused what to buy l9 or xolo q800 ? what is ua suggestion ???



Depends Bro! whats ur budget? and are you a brand freak? specs wise XOLO is much better. I cannot guarantee on after sales service though. Also, you can only find out the actual quality after a long term usage (Battery life and all..)

My Suggestion: Go for these Brands only if you are tight on budget and still want High end phone.



ZTR said:


> Does it play 1080p videos?



yes..it does


----------



## droot (May 15, 2013)

Nice write up buddy. 
You can follow my tutorial HERE if you wish to root.


----------



## freshseasons (May 17, 2013)

Actually can i just put in my 2 cents before someone ends buying this phone.

     I felt the  built quality of the mobile is not that great. Have seen my friend using it and even he felt the same after few days of using it, a month to be exact. The chrome border on the back side of camera is such a give way ala like some cheap Chinese mobile . Though there is rubber quoting at the back its very matte and unevenly finished. 

   After 15 days of use its just like some other Chinese mobile.

  The mobile i really loved from Xolo was the x900 Intel based mobile.But then unlike this, it is made by Gigabyte and the quality shows. This one is Xolo manufactured.

  Also my friend felt the music quality on the mobile is huge let downer. If you love music stay away from this model. Rest its good for someone to start with using good baisc  mobiles so later they can upgrade.


----------



## apurvgupta1 (May 17, 2013)

Still better than overpriced samsung garbage which has the worst of phones at this price point.


----------



## freshseasons (May 17, 2013)

apurvgupta1 said:


> Still better than overpriced samsung garbage which has the worst of phones at this price point.


 
 Frankly if you ask me, forget Samsung, there is absolutely no mobile as good , in this price range. Only thing is this price range doesn't last for long and the tendency to upgrade is huge.


----------



## Cool Buddy (May 18, 2013)

What about the call quality and signal reception? Any issues over long conversations?

Do come back and post your experience after a month or so..


----------



## Gollum (May 18, 2013)

I got this phone for 8.6k


----------



## papul1993 (May 18, 2013)

Gollum said:


> I got this phone for 8.6k



How?? Where??


----------



## ayush_chh (May 19, 2013)

Cool Buddy said:


> What about the call quality and signal reception? Any issues over long conversations?
> 
> Do come back and post your experience after a month or so..



i am using this for my office use...and i really did not see any issue. Will re post after a couple of month or so ..


----------



## droot (May 23, 2013)

What about the music quality?


----------



## ayush_chh (May 25, 2013)

droot said:


> What about the music quality?



Avg. it is ok if you are a generic listener. don't expect much.


----------



## Gollum (May 25, 2013)

papul1993 said:


> How?? Where??



employee discount


----------



## bhushan2k (May 25, 2013)

Nice review.. Can u post nenamark2 results as well?


----------



## davinder (May 27, 2013)

@freshsesons

So you didn't like the phone cause its chinese?? Even your branded Iphone's,Sony,HTC are manufactured in China. *

Xolo Q800 is NOT manufactured by xolo itself. Its a rebranded phone. 
This phone is also known as Fly IQ446/Gionee GN708W and as decent build quality comparable to bigger brands like samsung.  Gionee is one of the premium manufacturer/oem from mainland china.


----------



## freshseasons (May 28, 2013)

davinder said:


> @freshsesons
> 
> So you didn't like the phone cause its chinese?? Even your branded Iphone's,Sony,HTC are manufactured in China. *
> 
> ...



 By this century isn't it already given that everything is chinese manufactured almost. What i meant basically is , unlike X900 or X1000 which are Gigabyte made Intel based mobiles also rebadged by xolo, which have superb built quality this xolo mobile is quite inferior in comparison. So my comparison was amongst all re-badged models of Xolo itself never pointed to Samsung,Htc etc.

  And sorry this one doesn't have better built quality to Samsung like you said , *Only better Features*. This is ahead feature wise in this price bracket almost to all mobiles. For built quality look elsewhere.

   However i already alluded if you read my post this is the best mobile at this price point. Peace !


----------



## theserpent (May 28, 2013)

hows the music quality


----------



## dabster (May 31, 2013)

@ayush_chh: did you happen to check GPS locking on this device.. ? Is it fast ? 
I had ordered Q700 that has GPS locking problem(me and many other people) and I am thinking about this model, but only if GPS is actually working.


----------



## ayush_chh (Jun 2, 2013)

@dabster...yes it has GPS locking issues. takes more time to lock down.


----------



## kool (Jun 5, 2013)

ayush_chh said:


> Avg. it is ok if you are a generic listener. don't expect much.




use POWERAMP

Its best cellphone. After 1month of use, i wanna say... no restart, no lag, no freezing. awesome mobile at 10.5k


----------



## atiwaand (Jun 14, 2013)

o.k. ...

   apart from 0.5 inch disply and ~50 ppi difference..... is there any other diff in Q800 and Q 1000....????

   if the answer is "NO" then i have further question.....

i am thinking to buy sennheiser headset....

(Sennheiser CX 275s In-the-ear Headset - Sennheiser: Flipkart.com)   

Can it do justice to the awsome sound quality of these headsets...????


plz guide me over this.....?????


----------



## ayush_chh (Jun 16, 2013)

kool said:


> use POWERAMP
> 
> Its best cellphone. After 1month of use, i wanna say... no restart, no lag, no freezing. awesome mobile at 10.5k



sure, i will try it today



atiwaand said:


> o.k. ...
> 
> apart from 0.5 inch disply and ~50 ppi difference..... is there any other diff in Q800 and Q 1000....????
> 
> ...



i used my Creative EP630 with it and was not satisfied, so let me not advice you on this.


----------



## helpmeout (Jun 18, 2013)

Hey guys Ive been doing research about this mobile since 1 month and I've almost made up my mind to buy it . The only thing I want to ask is that I want to know this co. is providing high end features at such a cheap rate so have you tried to dismantle its parts to know whether they are really chinese or not,like its processor,graphics card,battery  and all..
I mean why are those branded phones are so costly around 20 grand ?
such a huge difference ? available less than half its rate ....
*Are these xolo,micromax,karbonn cheaper due to its just brand name or are they using chinese parts* ?
If it is using totally chinese parts then its not worth more than 7000 because it has no durability and unexpected breakdown is likely to happen at any time .
What do you xolo q800 users think ?

To all xolo q800 users .
Please reply as fast as possible as rates are going to hike by 5% in electronics ..


----------



## papul1993 (Jul 1, 2013)

Xolo downgraded the chip of the new stock of Q800. Now its the same as Q700. So IMO its better to buy the Q700 instead.


----------



## webgenius (Jul 1, 2013)

There is one major problem of Xolo and Micromax phones - the in-call sound is too low due to in-effective/lack of noise cancellation algorithms. As a result the in-call sound is distorted and it is hard to hear the other party in noisy environment. Even in calm places, with the in-call volume maxed up, the volume seems low compared to phones from major OEMs like Sammy, LG, and HTC.


----------



## brahmnoor (Jul 1, 2013)

webgenius said:


> There is one major problem of Xolo and Micromax phones - the in-call sound is too low due to in-effective/lack of noise cancellation algorithms. As a result the in-call sound is distorted and it is hard to hear the other party in noisy environment. Even in calm places, with the in-call volume maxed up, the volume seems low compared to phones from major OEMs like Sammy, LG, and HTC.



Yeah, that's one of the main issues. And most important too, because what you use a mobile is to make a call ! 

Check out the Xolo Q800 review at Tech Junction.


----------



## papul1993 (Jul 1, 2013)

webgenius said:


> There is one major problem of Xolo and Micromax phones - the in-call sound is too low due to in-effective/lack of noise cancellation algorithms. As a result the in-call sound is distorted and it is hard to hear the other party in noisy environment. Even in calm places, with the in-call volume maxed up, the volume seems low compared to phones from major OEMs like Sammy, LG, and HTC.



Isn't the noise cancellation built into android itself? They probably have bad secondary mic.


----------



## kool (Jul 2, 2013)

I'm getting full sound.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 2, 2013)

Congrats ayush for new phone.



helpmeout said:


> I mean why are those branded phones are so costly around 20 grand ?
> such a huge difference ? available less than half its rate ....
> *Are these xolo,micromax,karbonn cheaper due to its just brand name or are they using chinese parts* ?
> If it is using totally chinese parts then its not worth more than 7000 because it has no durability and unexpected breakdown is likely to happen at any time .
> What do you xolo q800 users think ?


because they use MediaTek chipset (popular in chinese market phones) & available at half the price of Qualcomm,Broadcomm,Exynos chipsets 
and we must be thankful to Mediatek bcoz of that high end phone are falling in prices e.g Xperia Z 



papul1993 said:


> Isn't the noise cancellation built into android itself? They probably have bad secondary mic.


noise cancellation need a separate NC mic


----------



## webgenius (Jul 3, 2013)

papul1993 said:


> Isn't the noise cancellation built into android itself? They probably have bad secondary mic.



Nope. It's a propritary algorithm that will the provided by the vendor who supplies the microphone hardware. Since MMX and Xolo rely on some cheap Chinese vendors for all the major HW components, voice quality suffers seriously. This is a compromise a prospective customer has to make on these models.


----------



## readermaniax (Jul 4, 2013)

Its a Neat short Review, Would love to post it on my blog and share it with my readers. Please let me know how can i mention you


----------



## Cilus (Jul 5, 2013)

I am also using XOLO Q800 for some times now and in a single word, it is best sub 14K Phone. Regarding Chinese phone and about build quality, it is far better than any other Indian Phone makers like karbonn or Micromax. Ya, it has some software glitches but the main reason I have bought this phone is forum support and availability of huge number of Custom Roms. Currently I am using a ROM called Ultimate V1 based on JB 4.2.1 which comes with Sony Bravia Engine 3, HTC Beats Audio, Sony Walkman Audio Player with all its audio enhancement plugins, Acid Audio Mod and Dolby Mobile plugin. It also offers Engineering Mode where you can increase the maximum In-Call and Music volume if you feel it is low. The UI is extreme fast and with Nova launcher. It actually has a dedicated thread where you can get all the info about Rooting, custom Rom, installation guide and app recommendations. Check here: *www.androidjugaad.com/
Currently we are having two superb ROM, Nexus Edition and Samsung Galaxy S4 based one. The later is being considered as the best ROM which brings Samsung's Multi Window and Floating Video support in XOLO Q800. Check it yourselves.

Regarding Video Recording quality, use *Snap Camera HDR* which offers huge number of video settings like Video Codec type (MPEG4, H264, H263), Video Format type (3GP, .MP4), Video Bitrate, Audio Codec and Audio Bitrate, Video Resolution in (Width X Height) format, HDR configuration etc. I think you guys already know that it has two Microphones, one for calling and one specially designed for Voice recording with Video and can catch audio from longer distance. I have taken couple of 1080P video in a ceremony and in my Office and was stunned by the Video quality and the loudness and clarity of the recorded audio. And believe me, it is not easy to stun me that easily.


----------



## ayush_chh (Jul 13, 2013)

@Cilus - thanks a tonn bro!! just the info i was looking for 



readermaniax said:


> Its a Neat short Review, Would love to post it on my blog and share it with my readers. Please let me know how can i mention you



Thank you so much  you may just use my User Name if you wish 

PS: i have a blog of myself but i rarely post  Link


----------



## mohit9206 (Aug 2, 2013)

I have a few questions
1. I do not understand Xolo pick up and drop service.While its a decent idea lots of cuatomers on flipkart have complained that they do not adhere to this service. Their cuatomer helpline never work and they do not respond to email or sms either. So am very worried that while Q700 is the best handset under 10k if it gives any fault then what to do? Throw the phone in the dustbin? It basically comes down to luck how soon your handset start giving problems.
Am thinking of going for this or S Duos which is Samsung so good service is guaranteed even though the specs are very low end compared to Q700 so someone have any suggestions?


----------



## quagmire (Aug 2, 2013)

^S Duos is pathetic bro. If you want Samsung only you can for S Advance.


32k+ views for this thread.


----------



## bee (Aug 3, 2013)

the new q800 comes with MT6589M
the s4 based and the nexus based roms are for MT6589

will they work fine with MT6589M?

went through some forums
few guys have done it
so there seems no problem with MT6589M

good news


----------



## Nerevarine (Aug 3, 2013)

but MT6589M is an underclocked version of the already aging MT6589.. they should have given us the T version instead :/


----------



## bee (Aug 3, 2013)

"they should have"


----------



## Minion (Aug 4, 2013)

webgenius said:


> There is one major problem of Xolo and Micromax phones - the in-call sound is too low due to in-effective/lack of noise cancellation algorithms. As a result the in-call sound is distorted and it is hard to hear the other party in noisy environment. Even in calm places, with the in-call volume maxed up, the volume seems low compared to phones from major OEMs like Sammy, LG, and HTC.



Here are solutions to problem
Xolo Q700 - Issues and Solutions - xda-developers



mohit9206 said:


> I have a few questions
> 1. I do not understand Xolo pick up and drop service.While its a decent idea lots of cuatomers on flipkart have complained that they do not adhere to this service. Their cuatomer helpline never work and they do not respond to email or sms either. So am very worried that while Q700 is the best handset under 10k if it gives any fault then what to do? Throw the phone in the dustbin? It basically comes down to luck how soon your handset start giving problems.
> Am thinking of going for this or S Duos which is Samsung so good service is guaranteed even though the specs are very low end compared to Q700 so someone have any suggestions?



Samsung service is pathetic too they charge too much to repair phones.


----------



## ayush_chh (Aug 5, 2013)

mohit9206 said:


> I have a few questions
> 1. I do not understand Xolo pick up and drop service.While its a decent idea lots of cuatomers on flipkart have complained that they do not adhere to this service. Their cuatomer helpline never work and they do not respond to email or sms either. So am very worried that while Q700 is the best handset under 10k if it gives any fault then what to do? Throw the phone in the dustbin? It basically comes down to luck how soon your handset start giving problems.
> Am thinking of going for this or S Duos which is Samsung so good service is guaranteed even though the specs are very low end compared to Q700 so someone have any suggestions?



that's the challenge with these brands. You need to take the risk if you wish to have high end device at such cheap price


----------



## rajeshbhuin (Oct 13, 2013)

can u pls inform me that it is a dual sim active or dual sim stand by?


----------



## ayush_chh (Nov 9, 2013)

it is dual sim active


----------



## ankush28 (Nov 9, 2013)

rajeshbhuin said:


> can u pls inform me that it is a dual sim active or dual sim stand by?



next time dont bump old threads, post this kind of question in relative Sticky thread


----------



## comrade (Nov 9, 2013)

My Xolo Q800 died a month ago. It is a good performing mobile with excellent feature set that will impress anyone from average to avid android user. I was also one of the luckiest to get the non-M branded chipset. 
But  the mobile is not very much durable that it died one jogging morning after absorbing my sweat. It never started thereafter hence lying under the box. 
This is where the branded ones wins - the other mobile i still(Moto Milestone 2) have withstands any conditions and still a performer say after 2 years of purchase.

Just my recommendation - when you go for mobiels from xolo/micromax/karbonn/intex you need to keep in mind that it is like glass piece and handle it delicate.


----------



## iSh0w (Nov 16, 2013)

I think you got a good bargain/deal!
Way to go man!


----------



## arvindrao15 (Nov 21, 2013)

Does it heat up!! or hang??


----------



## kool (Dec 2, 2013)

arvindrao15 said:


> Does it heat up!! or hang??



In last 9month it didnt hanged..... playing game more than 45min it gets heated.


----------



## venuvoldeos (Feb 27, 2014)

kool said:


> use POWERAMP
> 
> Its best cellphone. After 1month of use, i wanna say... no restart, no lag, no freezing. awesome mobile at 10.5k



Hello,

I have been using XOLO Q800 X edition for the past couple of months and it is just rocking  !! and grabbing quite a lot of attention among my friends.. Am really satisfied with the mobile. But the earphones are a bit of disappointment. I have tried using all sorts fo other earphones (with mic) from apple's to samsung / TDK and also a few local ones. However none of them seem to work properly. Therefore can you please suggest me a good set of earphones with mic for my mobile. 

Thank you


----------

